# win 8 - Shell XP desktop



## ylind (Feb 18, 2017)

I use a shell to create an XP desktop but I can't lock the icons in place, they show up consecutively no matter where I try to place them.

I need to have certain folders grouped together on a part of the desktop


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click a blank space on the desktop, choose *Arrange Icons By*,_ Uncheck_ *Auto Arrange.* Leave _Align Icons to Grid_ checked


----------

